# Singleplayer versus Multiplayer: Das Solo-Dilemma



## OlafBleich (23. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Singleplayer versus Multiplayer: Das Solo-Dilemma* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Singleplayer versus Multiplayer: Das Solo-Dilemma*


----------



## Banana-OG (23. März 2019)

Wenn, dann bitte die ganze Wahrheit.

"Heute ist die Spieleentwicklung viel teurer als früher. Viele Spiele benötigen vier oder fünf Jahre, manchmal sogar mehr. Die Teams sind größer."

SIE NEHMEN ABER AUCH DOPPELT UND DREIFACH MEHR EIN UND SETZEN MEHR UM!

Immer das gleiche Mimimi, alles ist so teuer geworden.  Sie nehmen aber auch mehr ein. Das erwähnen sie jedoch nicht.


----------



## Najamal (23. März 2019)

Garnicht, eher umgekehrt.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2019)

Wie konntet ihr bei den MP Flops _"The Flock" _vergessen?

(da gab's einen Counter, der für jeden Tod eines Spieler Charakters um eins verringert werden sollte - aber die Spielermasse waren nicht bereit für so ein Konzept und die Qualität des SPiels scheinbar auch nicht überwältigend, daher hatte ich mal mitgezählt, wie sich dieser Counter im Laufe der Monate verändert ...

Kurz und knapp: Das Spiel war schon *nach dem zweiten Monat *in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwunden. Aber immerhin scheinen die Server heute noch zu laufen.

@Steam
offizielle Webseite


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche Mimimi, alles ist so teuer geworden. Sie nehmen aber auch mehr ein. Das erwähnen sie jedoch nicht.



Ein finanzieller Misserfolg ist aber auch entsprechend tödlicher.
Das können selbst große Studios oder Publisher nicht mehr eben so wegstecken.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2019)

Wie gut, dass ich gerne Japano-Games zocke. Da werde ich praktisch jeden Monat mit storylastigen und gar nicht schlechten Solo-Titeln überschüttet. Das einzige, es sind halt nur höchst selten Triple A. Die meisten Storyspiele kommen inzwischen eher im Mid-Segment, wie etwa das aktuelle One Piece Action-Adventure. Wobei es Ausnahmen gibt, die Yakuza Serie ist schon sehr nah dran an Triple A.


----------



## Paddi1232 (23. März 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Wenn, dann bitte die ganze Wahrheit.
> 
> "Heute ist die Spieleentwicklung viel teurer als früher. Viele Spiele benötigen vier oder fünf Jahre, manchmal sogar mehr. Die Teams sind größer."
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nur zum Teil.... die Kosten sind vermutlich höher gestiegen als der Absatz zugenommen hat. 
Selbst wenn man mal annimmt, dass die beiden Teile sich in etwa die Waage halten, ist es dennoch so, dass das Preisniveau von Vollpreistiteln zum Release seit zumindest 20 Jahren stabil geblieben ist. Soll heißen real sind Spiele massiv billiger geworden. 
Und da berücksichtige ich noch gar nicht die Auswirkungen von Sales nach teilweise 2 Monaten.

Bzgl. mindestens 20 Stunden Spielzeit sind Pflicht: 
Blödsinn... Darksiders 3 hatte man nach ca 12-15 Stunden durch (ich in etwas über 20 aber ich bin auch schlecht) und ich fand das Spiel großartig. Ohne Grind oder ähnliches.


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

Ein Like für eine ehrliche Selbsteinschätzung.


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2019)

Korrektur: Multiplayer hatte bei COD erst ab Modern Warfare 2 Bedeutung. Davor war bei COD der Multiplayer maximal ein Anhängsel. Aber seit MW 2 hat sich das ganze umgekehrt (leider) und im gleichen Atemzug ist die SP-Spieldauer der COD-Teile gesunken. Aber COD war vor MW 2 nicht MW-fokussiert.

Und bei großen SP-Projekten sollte man auch nicht Assassins Creed und GTA unterschlagen. Selbst ein The Division bietet für 30-50 h je nach Spielweise SP-Spaß. Den MP braucht man erst später wenn es sich um die Dz dreht.

Und Fallout ist nur ein kurzer MP-Abstecher. Bethesda hat nie ein Fallout 5 SP ausgeschlossen. Das kommt mit Sicherheit. Wo ich mir bei einem Rainbow Six und Co. nicht so sicher bin.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. März 2019)

Ich mache mir da keine Sorgen. Die Nachfrage nach Einzelspielertiteln ist nach wie vor da, und irgendwer wird sie schon befriedigen. Momentan sehe ich da wirklich keinen Engpass (ganz im Gegenteil). Gut, das ganz große Geld machen vielleicht eher die Online-Dienste, aber dort ist die Luft auch viel dünner. Mehr als 2-3 Große pro Genre können sich da nicht oben halten.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. März 2019)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> ist es dennoch so, dass das Preisniveau von Vollpreistiteln zum Release seit zumindest 20 Jahren stabil geblieben ist. Soll heißen real sind Spiele massiv billiger geworden.


Da gibt es ein schönes Video zu.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHSso2vufPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Paddi1232 (23. März 2019)

Kann mir das Video grade nicht ansehen, aber kann mir denken worums da geht. 
Is auch logisch, dass die Industrie das so löst. Eigentlich müsste ein Spiel heute zum Release nicht 60 sondern ca. 100€ kosten. 
Ist aber wohl nicht durchsetzbar, weil die Preisanpassungen zu lange verpennt wurden (weil vor ca. 10 Jahren die Absatzzahlen so dermaßen explodiert sind, dass es nicht notwendig war)
 Damit die Branche aber wieder eine vernünftige Rentabilität aufweist, muss man das Modell so gestalten, dass im Schnitt jeder den besagten Preis bezahlt. Soll heißen wir kaufen beide das Spiel um 60€ und du kaufst zusätzlich noch um 80€ Lootboxen. 
Im Schnitt hat jeder von uns 100€ für das Game bezahlt und alle sind happy.
Die pöhsen doofen Lootbox Konsumzombiekiddies sorgen so quasi direkt dafür, dass der aktuelle Preis über so lange Zeit gehalten werden kann.


----------



## Jakkelien (23. März 2019)

Wenn man es genau nimmt, sind Multiplayerspiele viel einfacher zu entwickeln.
Keine KI und keine Gegner.
Keine Levelstruktur. Nur Maps und in der Regel in geringer Zahl.
Keine Story.
Geringere Komplexität und damit weniger Fehler.

Und das die Studios immer größer werden MÜSSEN, nehme ich der Industrie nicht ab.
Nicht jedes Singleplayerspiel muss ein Open World Monster sein und moderne Engines vereinfachen die Entwicklung.


----------



## Paddi1232 (23. März 2019)

Yay, wieder am PC... Absätze bei den vorigen Posts nachgetragen ^^



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt, sind Multiplayerspiele viel einfacher zu entwickeln.
> Keine KI und keine Gegner.
> Keine Levelstruktur. Nur Maps und in der Regel in geringer Zahl.
> Keine Story.
> Geringere Komplexität und damit weniger Fehler.



Würd ich so nicht pauschal bestätigen. Das was du dir im Vorfeld an Entwicklungskosten sparst, hast du nachträglich als laufende Kosten.
Und zwar deswegen weil gerade die Komplexität bei Multiplayerspielen um ein vielfaches höher ist als bei Solospielen.
Wenn du in nem Solo Spiel beispielsweise einen Boss zu schwer machst patchst du diesen einen Boss und verschiebst halt die Parameter (Schaden, HP, etc.) so lange bis es passt. Das ganze hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das restliche Spiel oder den Spieler selbst.

In nem Multiplayer Spiel kann jeder Grashalm den du setzt massive Auswirkungen nach sich ziehen. Um mal ein plakatives Beispiel zu geben:

Vor Äonen von Jahren gab es in WoW nen Boss namens Mimiron. Der wurde im Hardmode zwar von Ensidia (und möglicherweise ein paar wenigen anderen Auserwählten gelegt) aber de facto war der nicht schaffbar.
Zwei Wochen später war das alle relativ easy gefixed. Einfach den Boss geändert und alles war gut.

Bei nem PvP Spiel geht das nicht so leicht. Wenn du einen Helden nerfst weil er zu stark ist, machst du das entweder zu wenig sodass es nix bringt, oder zu stark, sodass den danach keiner mehr spielt. Vielleicht war dieser eine Held auch genau der Counter für einen anderen Helden der jetzt OP ist weil den anderen niemand mehr spielt.
Oder ein ganz plakatives Beispiel: Du hast ne relativ leere Map und die Spieler finden das doof. Der Entwickler hört auf die Community und pflanzt ein paar Bäume hin. Jetzt findet es die Community doof, weil sich die Camper immer hinter diesen Bäumen verstecken.

Sobald du den Faktor Mensch bei so etwas berücksichtigen musst wird die Komplexität einfach unermesslich hoch, weil wir eigentlich alle irre sind (oder so ^^) weshalb auch die ganzen großen Entwickler ihr Balancing in vielen Games nach wie vor nicht hinbekommen... und wenn doch findet irgendjemand einen Weg wieder irgendwie zu exploiten.
Laufende Überprüfung von Cheatern etc. die du in Singleplayer Spielen auch nicht machen musst kommt da noch erschwerend hinzu.

Also die Entwicklung ist wohl einfacher - aber am Ende des Tages würd ich nicht pauschal sagen, dass eines der beiden Modelle zwangsläufig mit weniger Aufwand verbunden ist.


----------



## Jakkelien (23. März 2019)

@Paddi1232
Balancing in Multiplayerspielen? 
Das haben die meisten Entwickler längst aufgegeben.
Schau dir CoD rückblickend bis... Modern Warfare 1 an. Schlechtes Balancing hat da schon Serientradition. Die verhauen gewissenhaft das volle Programm: Waffen, Perks, Spawns und das Mapdesign.
Jetzt nimm Battle Royal wo schlechtes Balancing quasi Teil des Konzepts ist. Zufallsausrüstung, Zufallsbegegnungen, zufälliger Spawn und Verlauf der Zone. Das zu balancen ist schier unmöglich.

Ja, Multiplayerspiele erfordern Pflege. Doch ich glaube nicht dass damit KI-Programmierung, Levelstruktur, große Anzahl an Karten/Level und Story aufzuwiegen sind.
Klar. Ganz pauschal ist die Behauptung natürlich Unsinn. Doch blicke ich auf die Multiplayerspiele heute, wird selten viel getan.


----------



## Desotho (23. März 2019)

Single Player wird es auch weiterhin geben. Ich für meinen Teil brauche da auch keine Mega-Blockbuster Produktionen.
Ein Trails of Cold Steel ist mit überschaubaren Aufwand produziert und macht mir viel Spaß.


----------



## Javata (24. März 2019)

Ich persönlich kann mich mit beidem anfreunden. Ein Witcher, Fallout, ElderScrolls oder Gothic/Risen/Elex, MassEffect oder DragonAge sind meine absoluten Lieblingstitel. (Oder wo wir noch quasi im Thema sind Bloodlines). Auch die neue Tomb Raider Reihe fand ich sehr unterhaltsam.
Aber ich kann mich auch gut online beschäftigen. Diablo 3 oder Anthem machen einfach sehr viel Spaß wenn man ein paar Freunde hat die mit einem spielen, dazu TS und auf gehts. (Und ganz im Ernst: Anthem ist ein Lootspiel und nix anderes. Wer da Wert auf eine Handlung legt.... Ich zock doch auch nicht D3 oder PoE und erwarte eine oscarreife Geschichte).

Grundsätzlich ist eine super Handlung und Charaktere sicher schwer mit langer Spielzeit zu vereinen. Filme sind auch keine 10h lang, Bücher keine 3000 Seiten. Verdichtete Handlung wirkt einfach intensiver. Auf der anderen Seite fallen mir wenig RPGs ein, die in der Handlung dem Grundsatz von "Nixkönner" geht die Welt retten und wird dabei gottgleich mächtig überschreiten. Selbst ein Witcher macht im Prinzip eben dies, wobei natürlich Welten liegen zwischen Witcher 3 oder einem Skyrim.
Für mich ist die Sache aber relativ einfach: Ich weiß vor dem Spielen was ich vom Titel erwarte. Bei einem ElderScrolls oder AC oder auch Diablo weiß ich, dass die Handlung nichts besonderes ist. Bei einem Witcher erwarte ich da mehr (oder bei Cyberpunk).

Wenn es um Games as a Service geht sehe ich da eher die positiven Seiten, gerade wenn ich an Diablo 3 zurück denke das sich über Jahre entwickelt hat. Ein Spiel erhält lange Support, neuen Content und kann anfängliche Schwächen verbessern/beheben (Anthem, ich gucke in deine Richtung).

Wie gesagt, beides kann unterhalten. Wichtig ist, wie bei vielen Dingen im Leben, seine Erwartungen vorher auf das Produkt anzupassen und nicht himmelhoch zu hängen. Am Ende wird man dann vll sogar positiv überrascht


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2019)

Spiele müssen nicht irrsinnig lang sein. zB _The Talos Principle _ist glaub ich "nur" ~15 Stunden lang, hat aber mehr als genug Geschichte ... bzw eher _philosophische Anregungen _und ein _Portal_-ähnliches Gameplay.

In einem Spiel wie _Batman Arkham Asylum _oder _Arkham City _ kann man auch problemlos unterschiedliche Kapitel verknüpfen undd letztendlich nahezu endlos aneinanderreihen:
Ist man mit dem Pinguin fertig, kommt halt der Joker mit einem Plan um die Ecke und wenn der weg ist, hat sich Scarecrow was "nettes" ausgedacht. Ist der besiegt, läuft einem Catwoman unter den Batflügeln entlang, danach X, danach Y, ... dann ist der Joker wieder ausgebrochen, ...

Das ist bei einem Spiel, das einen konkreten Auftrag à la _"Bring den Ring nach Mordor und zerstöre ihn"_ hat, natürlich schwieriger, da eine derart essentielle Aufgabe hinterher zu schieben. Da muß man zwischendurch mehr Storyfett zwischen due Knochen schieben.

Ich spiele eigentlich lieber Singleplayer Spiele, was man auch an den MP Spielen bzw den dortigen Modi sieht, die ich dann spiele. Das sind nämlich fast ausnahmslos _"Spieler vs NPCs" _Modi/Spiele wie zB der _Starcraft 2 _Coop Modus oder _Heroes of the Storm_ gegen KI Gegner.

PvP ist alleine wegen der Möglichkeit des Cheatens schon komplett uninteressant für mich.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2019)

Ich glaube, wir werden noch sehr lange gute Singleplayerspiele haben. Gerade im Indiesektor und im Bereich der Entwickler mit kleinen bis mittleren Budgets wird es immer wieder hochwertige Singleplayertitel geben, die zwar technisch nicht mit den Triple-A Monstern mithalten können, dafür aber spielerisch und generell von den Ideen her weitaus kreativer sind. 

Nur um die großen Marken ist es schade: Vor allem fällt mir hier spontan wieder die Star Wars Lizenz ein. Es gab in den letzten Jahren zwei Multiplayershooter von EA und das war's. Was ist mit den Leuten, die Singleplayershooter, Action Adventures und Rollenspiele mögen? Strategiespiele? Raumkampfsimulationen? Das Star Wars Universum bietet so massig viel Potential für unterschiedlichste Genres und Subgenres. Aber solange solche Lizenzen exklusiv vergeben werden und nur bei Entwicklern und Publishern landen, die glänzende Merchandiseprodukte machen wollen, wird es all das leider nicht geben. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Spiele müssen nicht irrsinnig lang sein. zB _The Talos Principle _ist glaub ich "nur" ~15 Stunden lang, hat aber mehr als genug Geschichte ... bzw eher _philosophische Anregungen_


_

Dazu muss man aber schon wirklich durchrushen. Ich hab für's Hauptspiel allein, ohne Addon, ca. 45 Stunden gebraucht, hab allerdings auch alle optionalen Level und Geheimnisse gelöst und nur in zwei Fällen in einer Komplettlösung nachgelesen._


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber schon wirklich durchrushen. Ich hab für [The Talos Principle] allein, ohne Addon, ca. 45 Stunden gebraucht, hab allerdings auch alle optionalen Level und Geheimnisse gelöst und nur in zwei Fällen in einer Komplettlösung nachgelesen.


Ich bin ja selbst nicht der Schnellspieler - hab auch zugegebenermaßen zB nicht alle Sterne erreicht. Aber selbst mit genüßlicher Spielweise hätte ich das jetzt max. auf 25 Stunden geschätzt ...


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich bin ja selbst nicht der Schnellspieler - hab auch zugegebenermaßen zB nicht alle Sterne erreicht. Aber selbst mit genüßlicher Spielweise hätte ich das jetzt max. auf 25 Stunden geschätzt ...



Ich bin halt aber auch generell ein ziemlich langsamer Spieler, der einfach in jede Ecke gucken muss, ob es nicht irgendwo noch ein Easteregg zu finden gibt (wovon es tatsächlich einige gibt). Auf die Weise kam sicher noch die eine oder andere Stunde dazu.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. März 2019)

Ich bevorzuge Singleplayer und bei manchen Spielen auch noch Koop. Aber auf PvP leg ich (mal abgesehen von ein paar wenigen Shootern) eigentlich gar keinen Wert mehr


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2019)

Mich als überzeugten SP-Spieler hat es noch nie zu MP-Titeln gezogen. Glaube das erste und einzige Mal mich daran zu versuchen war zu Zeiten von Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory. Nach ein oder zwei Stunden stand für mich fest: Multiplayer ist so gar nicht mein Ding.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2019)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Spielzeiten weit jenseits der 20 Stunden sind in aktuellen Spielen Pflicht.



aha, und wer sagt das?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha, und wer sagt das?


Das frag ich mich auch.
Bei der Masse an guten Spielen ist so eine Spielzeit für mich eigentlich das Maximum.

Damit wäre ich dann nach 3-4 Wochen mit dem Spiel fertig.

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie oft ich Witcher, GTA oder sonstige Brocken begonnen habe und nie vollendet habe.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2019)

so ähnlich seh ich das auch, insbesondere in (überwiegend) linearen titeln sind 20h eher schon die absolute obergrenze für mich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2019)

Die Länge von SP-Spielen hängt auch ein wenig vom Genre ab, denn daran macht man in der Regel die Gesamtspielzeit fest. Open-World-/ Sandbox-/RPG-Titel sind dafür geradezu prädestinierte Umfang-Monster, da wären Spielzeiten im niedrigen zweistelligen Stundenbereich fast schon ein Verbrechen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (25. März 2019)

Generell glaube ich schon, dass die Entwicklungskosten schneller gestiegen sind als die Entwicklungswerkzeuge an Produktivität nachlegen konnten.

Dazu kommt ja, dass viele Spieler es heute ja schon geradezu gewohnt sind zum Launch oder kurz danach ordentlich Rabatte einfahren zu können, oder  - dank ordentlichen Pile-of-Shame - sagen zu können
"kauf ich mir später im Sale".

Das steigert natürlich nicht gerade die Motivation Single-Player Spiele zu produzieren, die offensichtlich momentan schwer ordentlich zu monetarisieren sind..  die Verlockung einen Multiplayer Titel rauszubringen, ist da höher..
ist aber verbunden mit dem Aufwand der beständigen Pflege und des "bei-der-Stange-haltens" des zahlenden Publikums.. wenn man überhaupt es schafft sich am Markt zu etablieren.

Eventuell sind gerade die gefürchteten Streaming- und Abo-Dienste da eine Lösungsmöglichkeit.. wenn man Single-Player-Titel hinter einer Abo-Schranke packt, wird vermutlich keiner von uns sonderlich begeistert sein, aber
die Entwickler haben eine konstantere Monetarisierung und es lohnt sich eher, solche Titel da anzubieten.

Eventuell ist das, was Apple heute da zeigen will, was ganz ähnliches in der Richtung, nur halt für den Smartphone bzw. AppleTV Sektor.. ein Gaming Abo so dass die Spiele sich ausserhalb von Microtransactions und Co. monetarisieren können,
gerade in dem Bereich wäre das ja mal bitter nötig.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Generell glaube ich schon, dass die Entwicklungskosten schneller gestiegen sind als die Entwicklungswerkzeuge an Produktivität nachlegen konnten.


Wenn du heutige entwicklerwerkzeuge, angefangen bei schnöder Bildbearbeitung aber auch den Komfort von Engines mit denen von vor 20 Jahren vergleichst würdest du sowas nicht sagen. Das ist heute einfach unendlich viel leichter und mächtiger als damals. Heute braucht man ja quasi kaum noch Programmierer bei der Spieleentwicklung.



> Dazu kommt ja, dass viele Spieler es heute ja schon geradezu gewohnt sind zum Launch oder kurz danach ordentlich Rabatte einfahren zu können, oder  - dank ordentlichen Pile-of-Shame - sagen zu können
> "kauf ich mir später im Sale".


Der Markt ist ja auch unendlich übersättigt. Wir alle als Core-Gamer haben doch einen riesigen PoS, theoretisch bräuchten wir auf Jahre hinaus überhaupt keine Games kaufen und wären dennoch immer beschäftigt. 
Dies gesagt, der Markt ist überflutet, auch mit guten Spielen. Wie bereits woanders gesagt, ein Crash und die dadurch entstehende Bereinung würde nicht das schlechteste sein. Viele die jetzt meinen aus ihrem Hobby Gaming den Beruf zu machen, müssen dann halt wieder woanders arbeiten. 



> Das steigert natürlich nicht gerade die Motivation Single-Player Spiele zu produzieren, die offensichtlich momentan schwer ordentlich zu monetarisieren sind..  die Verlockung einen Multiplayer Titel rauszubringen, ist da höher..


Das stimmt wie gesagt so nicht. Ist die Zielgruppe kleiner musst du als Entwickler halt die Kosten der Produktion senken. Ein Elex hat sich wie oft verkauft? Um 1 Millionen Mal bisher. Bei Produktionskosten von nur einigen Millionen Euro, das Team besteht ja z.B. nur aus bis zu 30 Leuten, ist das ein ziemlich netter Reibach den sie da einfahren.
Dass amerikanische Entwickler nicht in der Lage sind etwas ähnliches mit unter 200 Leuten auf die Beine zu stellen steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt ... 



> Eventuell sind gerade die gefürchteten Streaming- und Abo-Dienste da eine Lösungsmöglichkeit.. wenn man Single-Player-Titel hinter einer Abo-Schranke packt, wird vermutlich keiner von uns sonderlich begeistert sein, aber
> die Entwickler haben eine konstantere Monetarisierung und es lohnt sich eher, solche Titel da anzubieten.


Bezweifle ich stark. Dann schließen die Spieler für 1 - 2 Monate das Abo ab, zahlen ihre 15 Euro und spielen das Game durch und das war es erst mal wieder. Da bleibt nur ein Bruchteil von dem hängen, was sie durch Verkauf erwirtschaftet hätten.


----------



## suggysug (25. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das stimmt wie gesagt so nicht. Ist die Zielgruppe kleiner musst du als Entwickler halt die Kosten der Produktion senken. Ein Elex hat sich wie oft verkauft? Um 1 Millionen Mal bisher. Bei Produktionskosten von nur einigen Millionen Euro, das Team besteht ja z.B. nur aus bis zu 30 Leuten, ist das ein ziemlich netter Reibach den sie da einfahren.
> Dass amerikanische Entwickler nicht in der Lage sind etwas ähnliches mit unter 200 Leuten auf die Beine zu stellen steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt ...


 Elex war zum Release eines der verbuggedesten und unfertigsten Singelplayerspiele der letzten Jahre.

Da merkt man dass die Resourcen (ob Mitarbeiter, Geld oder Zeit) nicht gereicht haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Elex war zum Release eines der verbuggedesten und unfertigsten Singelplayerspiele der letzten Jahre.
> 
> Da merkt man dass die Resourcen (ob Mitarbeiter, Geld oder Zeit) nicht gereicht hat.



Gut, aber es ist trotzdem kein Vergleich zu einigen amerikanischen Produktionen. Schau dir Telltale an, dass die überhaupt so lange überlebt haben ist ein Wunder. Mit 400 Angestellten wo scheinbar die Hälfte Autoren war und nur eine Handvoll echter Entwickler, die eine ganz simple Technik genutzt haben um ihre Spiele zu produzieren, die dann auch nicht mal sonderlich stabil liefen. 

Da liegen einfach in der Art wie Spiele produziert werden Welten zwischen.


----------



## suggysug (25. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gut, aber es ist trotzdem kein Vergleich zu einigen amerikanischen Produktionen. Schau dir Telltale an, dass die überhaupt so lange überlebt haben ist ein Wunder. Mit 400 Angestellten wo scheinbar die Hälfte Autoren war und nur eine Handvoll echter Entwickler, die eine ganz simple Technik genutzt haben um ihre Spiele zu produzieren, die dann auch nicht mal sonderlich stabil liefen.
> 
> Da liegen einfach in der Art wie Spiele produziert werden Welten zwischen.



Naja was ich sage trifft ja eigentlich auf alle unfertigen Spiele.
Klar gibt's es auch schwarze Schafe die das einplanen. Aber in Großen und Ganzen merkt man das der Markt mit dem Budget zu kämpfen hat.

Nintendo als Beispiel ist einer der wenigen die das ziemlich gut in Griff haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Nintendo als Beispiel ist einer der wenigen die das ziemlich gut in Griff haben.


Nintendo hat einfach auch andere Prioritäten. Da kaschiert der Grafikstil gerne mal die Einfachheit, welche die Grafiken letztlich haben. Dafür sind die Spiele komplett durchdesignt und kommen erst auf den Markt, wenn sie so fehlerfrei wie möglich sind.


----------



## fud1974 (25. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn du heutige entwicklerwerkzeuge, angefangen bei schnöder Bildbearbeitung aber auch den Komfort von Engines mit denen von vor 20 Jahren vergleichst würdest du sowas nicht sagen. Das ist heute einfach unendlich viel leichter und mächtiger als damals. Heute braucht man ja quasi kaum noch Programmierer bei der Spieleentwicklung.



Ich HABE die Entwicklung der - nennen wir sie allgemein mal "Tools" - mitbekommen. Schon zu C64 Zeiten habe ich die Coder für ihr Können bewundert das letzte aus den Kisten rauszuholen und war fasziniert wenn die ihre Artworks per Zettel und Stift in Matrizen eingetragen haben um daraus die Grafik-Daten zu erhalten .. 
die ersten Tools die dann diese Prozesse unterstützten waren noch vergleichsweise primitiv.

Das ging dann weiter über Entwicklungsumgebungen, die teilweise noch sehr technisch gehalten waren und nur Teilbereiche abdeckten, bis zu den heutigen "Komplettlösungen" inklusive angeschlossenem Öko-System aus diverses Middleware, Asset-Stores und Co.

Nur sind über all die Jahre auch die Anforderungen gewaltig gewachsen... wobei es hier wichtig ist zu differenzieren über WAS man spricht, einen "von der Stange" Shooter oder Jump-and-run bekommt man natürlich mit den Tools heute leichter hin als all die Jahre zuvor, auch wurden 
viele Indie-Spiele überhaupt erst möglich weil es mittlerweile leistbare Tools die halbwegs (immer relativ) schnell zu erlernen sind und schon kleinen Entwicklergruppen gute Resultate ermöglichen... aber sobald wir von Titeln sprechen wo umfangreiche Welten gebaut werden, komplexe 
Spiel-Logik besteht usw. muss halt nach wie vor viel per Hand gemacht werden, und das kostet Zeit und Geld.

Die Spiele-Entwickler wollen ja auch bessere Gehälter, weniger Crunch-Time usw. usw., das muss alles finanziert werden und da sind noch nicht mal die Anforderungen der Investoren, Aktionäre usw. mit drin die jedes Jahr eine Gewinnsteigerung sehen wollen.

Ich bezweifle nach wie vor dass die Tools das alles auffangen können... aber Preiserhöhungen sind unpopulär und bei dem überfüllten Markt schwer durchsetzbar, klar dass man dann andere Wege sucht wie man an das Geld der Leute kommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2019)

Wie schön richtige SP-Spiele sein können, das hab ich zuletzt wieder bemerkt: Darksiders 3, Resident Evil 2 Remake oder The Evil Within 2...Alles reine SP Spiele ohne irgendeinen unnötigen Schnick Schnack.... Einfach eine schöne abgeschlossene Geschichte ohne Grind oder sonstwas.
Und so wenige SP-Spieler kann es ja auch nicht geben, wenn selbst jedes Wrestling-, Fußball- oder Basketballspiel mittlerweile einen Storymodus bekommt.

Mit diesen ganzen Anthem, The Division und Destiny 2...solchen Spielprinzipen, kann ich gar nichts anfangen... Das ist für mich nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Auch nichts mit Fortnite, PUBG, Apex und den ganzen Krempel.
Wenn dann eher Coop Spiele wie Warhammer Vermintide 2.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich HABE die Entwicklung der - nennen wir sie allgemein mal "Tools" - mitbekommen. Schon zu C64 Zeiten habe ich die Coder für ihr Können bewundert das letzte aus den Kisten rauszuholen und war fasziniert wenn die ihre Artworks per Zettel und Stift in Matrizen eingetragen haben um daraus die Grafik-Daten zu erhalten ..
> die ersten Tools die dann diese Prozesse unterstützten waren noch vergleichsweise primitiv.
> 
> Das ging dann weiter über Entwicklungsumgebungen, die teilweise noch sehr technisch gehalten waren und nur Teilbereiche abdeckten, bis zu den heutigen "Komplettlösungen" inklusive angeschlossenem Öko-System aus diverses Middleware, Asset-Stores und Co.
> ...



Ja, aber von wievielen Spielen die das alles so bieten, was du sagst reden wir denn hier? Das sind letztlich nur Rockstar, Bethesda und Ubisoft die sowas wirklich drauf haben, schon bei EA muss man Abstriche in Kauf nehmen. (Und noch CD Project Red aber die veröffentlichen ja nur alle paar Jahre mal ein Spiel). Danach geht doch dann inzwischen häufig das Mid-Segment bereits los.

Preiserhöhungen sind nicht möglich! 
Das ist Wirtschtafts-1x1, die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis und nicht andersrum. 
Wenn die Wirtschaft das Gewünschte zum erzielbaren Preis nicht liefern kann, dann geht sie eben den Bach runter. So einfach ist das. Denn noch einmal, der Markt ist überflutet, wir Spieler haben zu praktisch jedem Spiel dutzende Alternativen. Dazu muss man natürlich gelegentlich über den Tellerrand schauen.

Ich habe mir gerade eben zufällig mal das neue Battletech Game angeschaut. Das ist definitiv eine Mid-Budget Produktion. Das Grundspiel kostet 40 Euro, eine "Deluxe" Version 50, das komplette Spiel kostet jedoch 90. Das Grundspiel lässt sich über DLCs aufrüsten, die dann aber auch noch mal 86 Euro kosten. Das ist doch einfach lächerlich teuer. Da darf sich doch kein Hersteller wundern, wenn das Teil nur von einer Handvoll Hardcore-Fans gekauft wird.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2019)

auch wenn ich keine zahlen kenne, wage ich arg zu bezweifeln, dass mit elex "netter reibach" gemacht wurde. ich würde eher schätzen, dass am ende maximal ein kleiner gewinn stand, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## fud1974 (25. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, aber von wievielen Spielen die das alles so bieten, was du sagst reden wir denn hier? Das sind letztlich nur Rockstar, Bethesda und Ubisoft die sowas wirklich drauf haben, schon bei EA muss man Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.



Ich würde sagen die aufwendigen Spiele so wie ich sie meine fangen schon deeeeeuutlich an vor Umfangsmonstern a la GTA, Skyrim, AC und Co. ...



> Preiserhöhungen sind nicht möglich!



Deshalb auch andere Vorgehensweisen: Wenn der Kunde keine höheren Preise akzeptiert, dann halt Abo-Systeme, versteckte Zusatzkosten usw. 
Ist in jeder anderen Branche doch auch so, wenn der Kunde nicht bereit ist, die Preiserhöhungen zu akzeptieren, dann muss man die anderweitig unterbringen.



> Das ist Wirtschtafts-1x1, die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis und nicht andersrum.
> Wenn die Wirtschaft das Gewünschte zum erzielbaren Preis nicht liefern kann, dann geht sie eben den Bach runter. So einfach ist das. Denn noch einmal, der Markt ist überflutet, wir Spieler haben zu praktisch jedem Spiel dutzende Alternativen.



Deswegen muss man ja auch wieder Nachfrage erzeugen und den überfluteten Markt zum einen "trockenlegen" und übersichtlicher machen... bevor jetzt einer schimpft: Alles aus Anbietersicht natürlich! 
Diese Bestrebungen sind gerade zu erkennen.



> Ich habe mir gerade eben zufällig mal das neue Battletech Game angeschaut. Das ist definitiv eine Mid-Budget Produktion. Das Grundspiel kostet 40 Euro, eine "Deluxe" Version 50, das komplette Spiel kostet jedoch 90. Das Grundspiel lässt sich über DLCs aufrüsten, die dann aber auch noch mal 86 Euro kosten. Das ist doch einfach lächerlich teuer. Da darf sich doch kein Hersteller wundern, wenn das Teil nur von einer Handvoll Hardcore-Fans gekauft wird.



Battletech dürfte heute nicht eine so Riesen-Zielgruppe sein. D.h. die maximale Anzahl der möglichen Konsumenten ist höchstwahrscheinlich unabhängig vom Preis schon beschränkt. Der Endverkaufspreis wird nicht nur vom investierten Budget bestimmt, sondern auch von der Größe der Zielgruppe... sprich, es ist natürlich einfacher eine Mid-Budget
Produktion zu einem günstigen Preis zu auf den Markt zu werfen wenn die Zielgruppe sehr groß ist, als bei einer kleineren.

Den Preis da zu senken macht da nicht unbedingt mehr Umsatz.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch wenn ich keine zahlen kenne, wage ich arg zu bezweifeln, dass mit elex "netter reibach" gemacht wurde. ich würde eher schätzen, dass am ende maximal ein kleiner gewinn stand, wenn überhaupt.



Wieviel soll Elex denn gekostet haben? Vielleicht um die 20 Millionen, allerhöchstens doch 30 Millionen (ich tippe alleine durch die Teamgröße allerdings auf erheblich weniger). Das Spiel hat alleine auf PC bisher fast 1 Millionen verkauft. Also da dürfte der Gewinn durchaus beträchtlich sein. Die meisten Mid-Budget Games verkaufen vielleicht mit Glück eine halbe Millionen und die müssen sich ja auch schon gut rechnen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen die aufwendigen Spiele so wie ich sie meine fangen schon deeeeeuutlich an vor Umfangsmonstern a la GTA, Skyrim, AC und Co. ...


Nenne mal ein paar Beispiele, was genau du meinst. 
Es gibt ein riesiges Meer an Titeln aus genau dem 15 bis 50 Millionen Bereich. Genau genommen sind das fast alle erscheinenden Spiele. Die Triple A Produktionen lassen sich hingegen an einer Hand abzählen. 
Und beim Mid-Budget gelten 1 - 2 Millionen verkaufte Stück als irrer Erfolg. 



> Deshalb auch andere Vorgehensweisen: Wenn der Kunde keine höheren Preise akzeptiert, dann halt Abo-Systeme, versteckte Zusatzkosten usw.
> Ist in jeder anderen Branche doch auch so, wenn der Kunde nicht bereit ist, die Preiserhöhungen zu akzeptieren, dann muss man die anderweitig unterbringen.


Was letztlich zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, wenn man das so macht.



> Deswegen muss man ja auch wieder Nachfrage erzeugen und den überfluteten Markt zum einen "trockenlegen" und übersichtlicher machen... bevor jetzt einer schimpft: Alles aus Anbietersicht natürlich!
> Diese Bestrebungen sind gerade zu erkennen.


Inwiefern sind sie zu erkennen? Ich sehe ein paar Versuche wo jeder mit eine wenig Ahnung von der Industrie weiß, dass das so nicht hinhaut. Denn das Ziel dieser Aktionen sind meist andere Zielgruppen und nicht die klassischen Gamer. D.h. aber auch, dass die klassischen Gamer diese Versuche nicht mitmachen sondern weiterhin "ihre" Games kaufen wie bisher.



> Battletech dürfte heute nicht eine so Riesen-Zielgruppe sein. D.h. die maximale Anzahl der möglichen Konsumenten ist höchstwahrscheinlich unabhängig vom Preis schon beschränkt. Der Endverkaufspreis wird nicht nur vom investierten Budget bestimmt, sondern auch von der Größe der Zielgruppe... sprich, es ist natürlich einfacher eine Mid-Budget
> Produktion zu einem günstigen Preis zu auf den Markt zu werfen wenn die Zielgruppe sehr groß ist, als bei einer kleineren.


Durchaus, nur kannst du halt deine Zielgruppe auch nicht vergrößern sondern machst sie eben letztlich noch kleiner, da nur der harte Kern das dann noch kaufen wird. Und dann ist eben die Frage, wie sich das noch lohnt, obwohl der Preis so extrem ist?



> Den Preis da zu senken macht da nicht unbedingt mehr Umsatz.


Nicht unbedingt, Spiele wie XCom sind ja durchaus inzwischen wieder etwas populärer.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wieviel soll Elex denn gekostet haben? Vielleicht um die 20 Millionen, allerhöchstens doch 30 Millionen (ich tippe alleine durch die Teamgröße allerdings auf erheblich weniger). Das Spiel hat alleine auf PC bisher fast 1 Millionen verkauft. Also da dürfte der Gewinn durchaus beträchtlich sein. Die meisten Mid-Budget Games verkaufen vielleicht mit Glück eine halbe Millionen und die müssen sich ja auch schon gut rechnen.


ich gehe sogar eher noch von deutlich geringeren entwicklungskosten aus; vielleicht so im hohen einstelligen mio-bereich. 

was denkst du denn, was pro verkauftem exemplar bei pb hängen bleibt? ich tippe auf 5 bis 10 euro. mehr wird das imo nicht sein.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (25. März 2019)

> GTA 5 (628 Milliarden Dollar).



Das ist doch mal ordentlich. 


Zum Thema: JHa, schon schade, dass SP Titel diese Tage zum Grossteil den Indie Entwicklern ueberlassen werden, die dann (natuerlich) nicht die hohen Production Values der grossen AA und AAA Produktionen erreichen koennen. Allerdings denke ich auch, dass es immer wieder SP Titel geben wird da der Markt bei den lange waehrenden Service Spielen halt schon arg begrenzt ist. Es lohnt sich denke ich fuer einen Publisher kaum mehr als 2-3 solcher Riesen am Start zu haben. eher auf SP ausgelegte Spiele, die nach einer festen Anzahl Stunden auch wieder vorbei sind kannst du halt jedes Jahr aufs neue verkaufen.

Generell brauche ich ejtzt auch nicht 50 SP Spiele im Jahr. wenn 1-2 richtig gute rauskommen ist das ja auch ok und ich denke das wird auch noch laenger so der Fall bleiben. Zuletzt hat halt leider hauptsaechlich Sony diesen markt PS4 exklusiv bedient. Da freut es einen antuerlich schon, wenn jetzt zumindest ein paar Sachen (wie die Quantic Dream Spiele auf den PC gewuppt werden, gerne mehr davon. Ansonsten bleibt halt weiter zu hoffen, dass die wenigen Studios, die sich wirklich noch auf tolle SP Erfahrungen konzentrieren auch dabei bleiben und damit Erfolge haben. Immerhin zeigen ja Studios wie Rockstar oder CDProject Red, dass man auch damit ordentliche Erfolge und Erloese einspielen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich gehe sogar eher noch von deutlich geringeren entwicklungskosten aus; vielleicht so im hohen einstelligen mio-bereich.
> 
> was denkst du denn, was pro verkauftem exemplar bei pb hängen bleibt? ich tippe auf 5 bis 10 euro. mehr wird das imo nicht sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk



So wie du gerade argumentierst wäre entsprechend jeder Spielehersteller der Welt schon drei Mal pleite gegangen ...

Valve verlangt 30 Prozent vom Kaufpreis, im Einzehandel wird es bis zu 50 Prozent sein. 
Rechne doch einfach mal nach mit sagen wir 500.000 Stück zu 50 Euro und davon die Hälfte. Was sehr großzügig von mit ausgelegt ist. Sind immer noch 12,5 Millionen. Wenn das Spiel also wie du sagst keine 10 Millionen gekostet hat haben sie schon ein paar Millionen gemacht, selbst bei dieser Rechnung. In Wahrheit werden sie weitaus mehr verdient haben, da weitaus mehr Spiele verkauft wurden, dazu kommen auch noch DLCs für weitere 10 Euro.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2019)

"so wie ich argumentiere"? - also realistisch? xD
bei 1 mio (angenommener) gesamtverkäufe, gehst du von der hälfte zum vollpreis aus, noch dazu auf pc?
ich würde mit vielleicht 10% bis 20% rechnen. 

und was das pleitegehen angeht: es beißen ja auch andauernd kleine und mittelgroße studios ins gras. gamesentwicklung ist hochrisikoreich. ein studio wie pb schreibt mit einem spiel (in aller regel) keine hohen millionengewinne. das kannst du dir abschminken.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

Das Spiel gibt es bis jetzt nur relativ wenig rabattiert in Sales. D.h. 500.000 Käufer zum Vollpreis sind absolut realistisch. Dazu noch etliche die 30 oder 40 Euro gezahlt haben. Dann werden viele PC Spieler direkt auf Steam und Co kaufen und nicht im Einzehandel. Damit kommst du auf locker 20+ Millionen, die sie Gewinn gemacht haben. Das ist nun wirklich einfachste Mathematik.

Da ich in etwa weiß, was viele Japano-Spiele so verkaufen, was oft nur 50.000 bis maximal 500.000 Einheiten sind und die damit scheinbar gut leben können ist das ein Problem der Ami-Indie-Entwickler, wenn sie falsch kalkulieren und dann Pleite gehen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2019)

wir wissen nix konkretes. 
du bist logischerweise überzeugt, richtig zu liegen. und ich bin gleichermaßen absolut sicher, dass du von völlig falschen zahlen ausgehst. ich denke, wir werden es vorerst auf sich beruhen lassen müssen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2019)

Nun ich kann natürlich nicht exakt sagen, wie hoch ihr Gewinn ist aber ich kann sagen, dass er schon ganz ordentlich sein muss. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2019)

Piranha Bytes macht meiner Meinung nach absolut alles richtig. Sie wissen, dass sie da ihre feste Community haben und bedienen diese Leute mit ihren Spielen immer. Da kann man schon mal mit einer gewissen Anzahl an Käufern fest rechnen. Hätten sie stattdessen irgendwelche willküren Experimente gemacht oder sich an irgendeinen großen Publisher gehangen, dann wären sie wohl jetzt schon Geschichte... So können Sie weiter ihre Spiele machen, haben eine feste Community und sind immer noch ziemlich unabhängig.
Genauso wie es Paradox Interactive mit ihren Hardcore / Strategiespielen oder Bohemia mit ArmA / Operation Flashpoint machen. Sie bedienen ihre Nische und leben gut damit.

Es muss nicht jede Firma gleich Mrd. Gewinn mit jeder Sache machen. Das ist doch die Krankheit dieser Zeit.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2019)

Es kann Piranha Bytes vermutlich egal sein ob die Entwicklungskosten von Elex wieder eingespielt wurden.

Die Finanzierung der Entwicklung erfolgte durch THQ Nordic.

Ich persönlich bezweifle auch, dass Elex oft zum normalen Preis gekauft wurde.
Die meisten schauen doch bei den Keysellern, wo es das Spiel am günstigsten gibt. Das schmälert alles den Ertrag für den Publisher.

Bleiben wir doch beim Beispiel Elex:
Release-Preis in DE war 43,99€ inkl. MwST.

Der Händler behält davon erstmal 36,97€.
Laut Statista ist die Bruttogewinnspanne im Einzelhandel für Kommunikations- und Informationstechnik ~30%, gehen wir für Software mal im Schnitt von 20% aus (Steam verlangt ja selbst schon 30, damit bleiben 7,39€ beim Händler hängen.

Für Elex sind wir damit bei 29,58€ von denen jetzt noch der Großhändler, Publisher, Marketing und Entwickler bezahlt werden muss.

Zum 1. Juli 2018 sagt Steam, dass Elex 254.457x aktiviert wurde -> 7.526.838,06€ nach Steuern und Marge (Wenn immer zum Originalpreis gekauft wurde).


Verkaufszahlen für PS4 und Xbox One fehlen in der Rechnung, dürften aber nicht so hoch sein.

Selbst wenn Großhändler, Publisher und Marketing zusammen "nur" 2,5 Mio verbrauchen, hätte die Entwicklung max. 5 Mio kosten dürfen, damit eine 0 raus kommt.
Angekündigt wurde das Spiel am 1. Juni 2015 und veröffentlich am 17.10.2017, was mind. 2,5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit macht.

Wenn Piranha Bytes 5 Millionen für die Entwicklung bekommen hat, war das ein guter Deal, da sie damit die Zeit locker finanziert bekommen haben.
Wahrscheinlich haben sie aber weniger als die 5 Millionen bekommen, was aber auch nicht so schlecht gewesen sein kann.

Hauptsache ist aber, dass alle beteiligten mit den Verkaufszahlen, sowohl PC als auch Konsole, zufrieden waren und es sich für den Geldgeber gelohnt hat.
Piranha Bytes bzw. Pluto 13 GmbH existiert ja noch und entwickelt bestimmt schon an einem weiteren Spiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2019)

Das Thema hatten wir schon mal. Vor über 10 Jahren. 

https://www.google.de/amp/www.pcgam...-eine-ueberraschende-Rechnung-auf-658979/amp/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2019)

Oh...

Sogar ein Artikel der ehemaligen Chefin 

Und ohne den Artikel zu kennen passen meine Zahlen ja ungefähr (grob überflogen).
Und heute kommen ja noch die ganzen Keyseller dazu, die den Preis drücken....


----------

